# Bad Light in Wales



## Mohain (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi All, 

It's been a while since I've posted anything so thought I'd pop by to say hello!  (and Chris of Arabia gave me a nudge on Flickr )

Had some last minute time off a few weeks ago so thought I'd drive to North Wales for a long missed landscape photography catch up. The weather didn't play game and it poured down with rain all weekend although I managed to get out between downpours. The light was very flat and not great for landscape photography but I did what I could (it was a 6 hour drive home so I was staying put God Dammit!). Anyway ...

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6. 





7.





Thanks for looking 

Cheers, 

Mohain


----------



## Mersad (Nov 27, 2008)

AMAZING! They are very beautiful! My favorites are 3,5,6 and 7! Great post processing too!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 27, 2008)

Sooo good to see you posting here again, Mohain. :hugs: Your photos are ALWAYS (!) a treat, and usually ALL (!) you that you select for a post! These are NO exception. 

Thanks to Chris, too, for nudging you on! :cheer:  Well done, Chris!

One better than the other, and the first b&w finally took the rest of my breath away. Me, *the* lover of colours ... do love that dramatic b&w one (the first of the two).


----------



## Arch (Nov 27, 2008)

ah 'bout time you posted again mr.mohain! These are superb dude, love 3&4, but they all good! :thumbup:


----------



## Mohain (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Archy and ThePhoto  

Thanks a lot for the kind comments folks. I've have done very little with the camera this year until recently. It's good to get out and about again, itching to take more now


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 27, 2008)

Yayyyy Mohain!!! GREAT to see you post some pics again (good going, Chris, with the nudge).  Great to hear you've got the itch again to take photos, so we all look forward to seeing more.

These are gorgeous. The colours are so lovely, and there's such 'mood' to them (with those dark clouds, and stark trees). My favourites are also 3 and 4...I could look at them for hours.


----------



## Spendalot (Nov 27, 2008)

That's photography........excellant


----------



## Jaymz77 (Nov 27, 2008)

Very well done! I especially like #5.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, I like the first 7 of them...

You should sell #6 as a print.


----------



## Mohain (Nov 27, 2008)

heh 

Hi Anti 

thanks a lot for your very kind words. Very encouraging


----------



## abraxas (Nov 27, 2008)

Great work.  These are all incredible, but #5,... wow.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 27, 2008)

Mohain said:


> (and Chris of Arabia gave me a nudge on Flickr )



Must be the first time anyone did anything I suggested... Good that you did though


----------



## jv08 (Nov 27, 2008)

It's beautiful! #6 is my favorite.


----------



## kevinblahh (Nov 27, 2008)

3 5 and 6 are great


----------



## daithi33 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Mohain,

Numbers 1,3 and 6 for me.

Very similar landscapes to what you find in Ireland. I love your selection of foreground in the first. 

Your compositions in 1 and 3 are superb. Nice lead in in in no.3

The simplicity of no 6 is beautiful, topped off with the b&w conversion. It looks so still.

Great work

daithi


----------



## Fergsonfire (Nov 27, 2008)

5 and 6 are absolutely incredible, you should definitely sell them as prints


----------



## john.kimin.kim (Nov 27, 2008)

Very envious of your pictures T.T
Wish I could take pics like those.. Hahaha,hopefully one day I'll be able to..


----------



## ClickCrazy (Nov 27, 2008)

#'s 1,3 & 6 stand out for me..Superb series..bravo !!


----------



## invisible (Nov 27, 2008)

I've taken the liberty of nominating #3 for Photo of the Month. I could have nominated almost any photo of this set, though. Tremendous stuff.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Nov 28, 2008)

I LOVE #1 & 2, the processing is really cool! I also really like the compostion in #6, the b&w works really well with that photo.


----------



## Mohain (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks loads for your very kind comments and thanks Invisible for the nomination! Awsome 

Funnily enough 6 is probably my least favorite but seems to be the most popular. Just goes to show!

Thanks a lot guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome back Mohain.

Number 6 is also my favourite, I was going to nominate it but I was beaten to it!

Great series, and a great entrance back in to TPF


----------



## Chiller (Nov 28, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: Wow, what a treat to see your images on here again. Your work is always so inspirtional. Tough to pick a fave, but 3 seems to be grabbing at me the most. 
  Great to see ya Mo.


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 28, 2008)

You, sir, are one of the main reasons why I got into landscape photography and why I am still in it!  These are nothing short of fantastic, and well worth the wait.  Thank you for posting again. #6 is my fav, but they are all outstanding! 

Cheers,
NJ


----------



## dsdshutterbug (Nov 28, 2008)

They are all excellent, and while I'm always partial to vibrant color, #6 just blows me away. You are an inspiration for a newbie (like myself) to photography.

Dave


----------



## fabio_yamauti (Nov 29, 2008)

AWESOME!


----------



## Mohain (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the very kind words chaps (and hello K_Pugh, Chiller and NJman) :mrgreen:


----------



## 250Gimp (Dec 4, 2008)

All amazing shots Mohain!!

My fav is going to be #1

Cheers


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Dec 5, 2008)

Photos 1-7 are my all my favourite!

Simply stunning.


----------



## keybq (Dec 5, 2008)

AWESOME


----------



## Mohain (Dec 6, 2008)

Bit of a bump! Thanks 250Gmip, mdcrisp2000 & keybq :mrgreen:


----------



## rjackjames (Dec 6, 2008)

great shots.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Dec 6, 2008)

Beautiful shots. The B&W tree reflecting on the water is my favorite. Great tones on that one.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Dec 7, 2008)

Mohain said:


> The light was very flat and not great for landscape photography but I did what I could



Ha! You're begging us to flatter you - these are fantastic. I love the way these days light up the yellows in foliage - you've captured it very well. I was going to tell you that the third was my favorite, but then I saw the fourth, and fifth, and sixth.. and seventh.

North Wales is now on my list of places to visit.


----------

